
Ask HN: What non-tech blogs do you read? - bello
One of my recent favorites is farnamstreetblog.com
======
marmot777
Seth Godin's blog is consistently outstanding.
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/)

------
ceoforget
I read the following blogs recently:

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/)

[http://www.okpckit.com/](http://www.okpckit.com/)

------
noquill
Jeremy Kunn has a great blog on distilling complex math ideas to primers
anyone can understand. [https://jeremykun.com/](https://jeremykun.com/)

Analysis of current economic conditions and policy:
[http://econbrowser.com/](http://econbrowser.com/)

------
dsschnau
Art of Manliness

